# Divorce imminent. Finally!



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

I finally made it through the cruel and unusual punishment of 1 year of separation on Nov 11th.

It took me a little time to figure out what order to file and which forms to send to STBXW, but I finally filed and sent them off certified mail last week.
Got the tracking notice that she received them today!

Now I have to wait another 42 days for a court date, but I should be fully divorced within 50 days!!!!


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Happy New Year's, but likely will be Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Gotta love a little light at the end of a long dark tunnel 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

Good for you.
Good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks All. 

Tomorrow I get to set the final court date.

I feel a little guilty for being excited about it.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

To hell with guilt, be sure to do your happy dance!


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

It is true sometimes the stars align.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Filed the final papers today - Divorce trial is February 7th. @3Xnocharm and @Tilted 1.... Whoo Hooo!!!!!!


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

double post - Whoo Hoo


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Divorce went without issue yesterday. 


I don't feel any different. Kind of anti-climatic.


----------



## shortbus (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm sure a sense of freedom will set in.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

attheend02 said:


> Divorce went without issue yesterday.
> 
> 
> I don't feel any different. Kind of anti-climatic.


That’s just how mine felt. There was some relief but mostly nothing felt different. I’m glad there was no drama. It’s always good to escape that!! :smile2:


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

You deserve a me gift, something just for you, But your body and mind was expecting some horrible feeling l am glad it didn't happen. No the new day begins and blank canvas for you to make however you see fit.


----------

